
Ask HN: Markdown rendering on macOS Sierra - petecooper
I fear this is a stupid&#x2F;basic question to ask, but I&#x27;m eager to hear your input on this.<p>I write documentation in Markdown for an open source project. I use Atom because it&#x27;s marginally better than Coda for responsiveness and syntax highlighting. I know enough syntax&#x2F;markup to get by, and I can check references for obscure stuff.<p>The trouble is…I don&#x27;t know how it looks until it&#x27;s uploaded to GitHub and rendered there. I get a feel for it, but I don&#x27;t have a specific Markdown to viewport rendering application. I realise there are _many_ applications that do this, but I&#x27;m interested in your Markdown workflow -- what do you use, and would you recommend it?<p>Thank you in advance.
======
anonfunction
Atom has a markdown preview plugin I use. For writing longer documentation
I've used MacDown[1] in the past.

1\. [https://macdown.uranusjr.com/](https://macdown.uranusjr.com/)

~~~
petecooper
That looks like a great fit. Thank you for the tip!

------
singhrac
There's a whole bunch like you said, but I've used MacDown for years. I used
Mou at some point, but the author seems very angry on Twitter so I dropped it.

